# Wo sind die alten Laberthread-Hasen?



## Koyote (5. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Lang lang ist es her, da schrieb ein kleiner Koyote tagtäglich in den Laberthread  II hier in der Rumpelkammer.
Über 20.000 Beiträge hielt ich einst in dem leider nicht mehr existierenden Thread. 

Ein paar der Jungs von damals haben noch Kontakt zu mir. Nun bin ich an diesen Ort zurückgekehrt um den Rest der Mannschaft  zu finden.

Meldet euch!

Die Zeit hat mich geprägt und ich wache heute noch auf und muss enttäuscht feststellen, dass ich nicht in den Laberthread schreiben kann. 



Liebe Moderation, Klutten, Pokerclock, XE85 und wie sie damals alle hießen, dieser Thread dient lediglich dem Auffinden alter Mitglieder.  Hier soll kein neuer Laberthread entstehen. Des weiteren sehen wir auch von regelwidrigem Verhalten ab. So lasst diesen Thread doch bitte am Leben wie wir euch am Leben gelassen haben <3

Gruß mit Herz und Kuss
Koyote


----------

